# Monday laugh ...........



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

A man walks into a drug store with his 8-year old son. They happen to walk by the condom display, and the
Boy asks, 
'What are these, Dad?' 
To which the man matter-of-factly replies, 
'Those are called condoms, son. 
Men use them to have safe s*x.''
Oh I see,' replied the boy.' Yes, I've heard of that in health class at school.'
He looks over the display and picks up a Package of 3 and asks, 
'Why are there 3 in this package?'
The dad replies, 
'Those are for high school boys, one for Friday, one for Saturday, and one For Sunday.
'Cool' says the boy. 
He notices a 6 pack and asks, 
'Then who are these for?'
Those are for college men,' the dad answers,
'TWO for Friday, TWO for Saturday and TWO for Sunday.'
'WOW!' exclaimed the boy, 
'then who uses THESE?' 
He asks, picking up a 12 Pack.
With a sigh and a tear in his eye, the dad replied,
'Those are for Married men. One for January, one for February, one for March........


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

American - but not too bad.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I knew there was a reason I have not married


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

This joke has now passed its sell-by date.

It is Tuesday now. :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Had he Grandkids staying at the weekend.

My Wife said, "I found a Condom in the Conservatory".

My 10 year old Grandson said, "What's a Conservatory"?


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Condoms are called Preservatives in France 

Imagine my pride when the missus shouted across the shop that was full of french shoppers,

Don"t forget to put the Giant sized Preservatives in the trolly for us to use this weekend in the motorhome ,   

She meant jam obviously, but still for that one glorious moment :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Condoms = "French letters" to the Brits.... (apparently from WW2)

Condoms = _"Le capoulet anglais"_ to the French..... (translates as Englishman's overcoat.....)

Funny how both nationalities use the opposite to describe such an item......

_vive l'entente cordiale......._

My wife once stunned a French hostess by asking whether the jam had "preservatives" in it...... I don't think she ever got an answer......

but I avoided the jam..... :lol:

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

And, no, there isn't a condom factory in the French town of Condom.

There might be one in the French town of Preservatif though! :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats all very well but are there any plasters in Paris?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Or even any water in Cologne?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Or water in Evian even?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

And we are all going to Die (in Die). . .


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

We could all just be nice in Nice


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Was the KKK ever in Blackburn?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I think the name of Whitehaven will have to be changed in case someone takes offence.

As for Blackpool............ :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

but at least we all know;



















ain't reality wonderful.......

But I could never arrange a diving trip to Phuket....... can't think why not.....

Dav :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I dare not visit Fukada in Japan :!:  :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

And the less said about Bangkok the better.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

There used to be Factory along the Rhone in Lyon.

When spoken in French its name sounds (sounded) exactly like..... 

Alan, he Fu**ed Her


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

and you may have seen these Kind Of Busses around?


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

pippin said:


> I think the name of Whitehaven will have to be changed in case someone takes offence.
> 
> As for Blackpool............ :lol:


And what about COCKERMOUTH in Cumberland  :lol:

The feminists dont like it


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The origin of the F word is quite interesting, all based on the humble fig.

Get a fresh fig and slice it in half vertically if you want a visual clue.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> The origin of the F word is quite interesting, all based on the humble fig.
> 
> Get a fresh fig and slice it in half vertically if you want a visual clue.


[hr:88a3d2c5ea]


----------

